# This topic shoud be pinned!



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Plain and simple, Please state your favorite rabbit distress hand call for predators!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

slow down grasshopper, your on the brink of a premature E


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya. Just buy a damn call already. They ALL work. One distress call isn't gonna call any more coyotes than the other, its all in the user.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

sure but as you can see theres alot of people posting that are looking for a decent handcall... i dont see how if would hurt for people just to suggest there call they use but oviously it is...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Come on barebackjack...we all know that the best call out there is the Crit R Call Standard. It can't be beat. Don't deny the obvious.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I thought you liked that frost bitten donkey dick....err....I mean "the carrot" thats always hanging around your neck? :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> sure but as you can see theres alot of people posting that are looking for a decent handcall... i dont see how if would hurt for people just to suggest there call they use but oviously it is...


Thats because the call is so unimportant. You want the honest truth, I have a box of calls, probably 50 of them, and ive called in coyotes with each and every one of them.

Heres what you do.

Go to the store.

Walk over to the rack with the predator calls on it.

Close your eyes.

Reach out and grab one.

Buy it.

Go call coyotes with it.

Your putting FAR to much emphasis on the sound part of calling coyotes. The sound you make is probably the LEAST important part of calling coyotes. Being where there are coyotes, getting in undetected, setting up to take advantage of the ground and wind, and getting the coyote into range while remaining undetected are FAR more important than the sound you make.

If a coyotes sees or hears you come in, it doesn't matter what sounds you make, he's not likely to come in.

So many guys think its the sound they're making thats resulting in empty sets. They think there is a certain call (usually a foxpro) that will be the magic cure all to their coyote hunting woes. When in reality, the vast majority are getting busted far before they even make a peep, not spotting coyotes on the set, or are just plain not calling where the coyotes are at that time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Heres what you do.
> 
> Go to the store.
> 
> ...


LMAO :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I thought you liked that frost bitten donkey dick....err....I mean "the carrot" thats always hanging around your neck? :wink:


Yup that's my favorite howler. Requires a lot of air to operate. Why do you think I run so much? To stay in shape for hunting and howling :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you liked that frost bitten donkey dick....err....I mean "the carrot" thats always hanging around your neck? :wink:
> ...


I have one of those. If its windy to the point I need to break out the magnum or the tally-ho, im breaking out the foxpro, or going home!

The last time I had to use the magnum I was dizzy and seeing double by the time the coyote was in range!

Maybe ill break out the "dildo" this year for some old school calling.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Maybe ill break out the "dildo" this year for some old school calling.


What call is that? Are you meeting your two buddies from the Bremen tournament or something to need that call? oke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ask real nice Fallguy, and maybe ill bring it this year. :wink:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

BBJ if you have a box of 50 differnt calls apperently at least 49 times you thought the sound made a diffence. Also does your foxpro have only one sound programmed in? ( I doubt thats the case.) I am pretty sure that you don't use only one sound 100% of the time. The guy asked a simple question you would think that you would be able to answer a fellow hunter or keep your mouth shut and not act like a know it all.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Down here I have a lot of luck with Burnham Bros Mini-blaster. I have to agree with bareback, most cottontail distress calls sound the same and most jackrabbit distress calls sound the same.......BUT I disagree that you can just go grab one off the shelf and make it work. Some calls are not very user friendly. By that I mean you really have to find the sweet spot on them to hit the right tune. Some, on the other hand, can be blown as hard or as soft as you want and they do just fine. I don't know your skill level, so this is really a hard question to answer. If you're a beginner then I would stick to a closed reed.......just my .02 cents. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think what BBJ was getting at was saying that the actual CALL doesn't matter. As in brand of call whether it be a Crit R Call, Tally Ho, Dan Thompson PC3, Lil Dog, Weems, etc.

Remember this is a beginning hunter who is after his first coyote. To start out it will help him more to just get some calls, get out there and get some calling experience, and learn. Then after awhile he can start to look into the various sounds like female whimper, challenge howl, hunting call, pup distress, etc.

We all know there is a large learning curve and one has to take baby steps. Nobody on these boards can claim they know it all. We are always learning every time we make a stand.

Thanks for the concern though coyote sniper. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hogcaller

Good point about each person being different. I have calls that I really like and can make them react and produce different sounds and then another person using the same call cannot. And vice versa. Probably due to different anatomical differences in peoples mouths, teeth, and jaws. I too agree one should have at least a couple calls. But the specific brand I think is just a preference/confidence issue.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyote sniper said:


> BBJ if you have a box of 50 differnt calls apperently at least 49 times you thought the sound made a diffence. Also does your foxpro have only one sound programmed in? ( I doubt thats the case.) I am pretty sure that you don't use only one sound 100% of the time. The guy asked a simple question you would think that you would be able to answer a fellow hunter or keep your mouth shut and not act like a know it all.


Id say I answered his question better than you did. :wink:

I mean, I at least answered the question.

As to some calls not being user friendly. If you cant make a passable distress sound an any open or closed reed on the market, than I dont know that you should be driving a vehicle on public roads. Making a distress sound (and most coyote sounds) is NOT rocket science. (However, knowing WHAT coyote sound to make takes some experience, but making the sounds is relatively easy.)


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Tally-ho or a Crit'r call standart. both cheap and good calls. If you dont know how to blow and open reed, get a Lohman model 211 Dual-tone. loud on one end and a mouse squeaker on the other. Then pay attention to all the other critical things that BBJ mentioned in his earlier post. very sound advice and it does matter. and be patient. I might not happen on the first stand but sooner or later it will happen. Good luck!

Jaybic


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

BBJ I believe you posted Ya just buy a damn call already. they all work. and something to the effect of close your eyes and pick one.

Real nice answer to his question exactly how does that answer it? :eyeroll:

Like fallguy said a criter call standard is good PRACTICE with it at home to get the hang of it so when you do go out you are not just educating them.

Good luck!!!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I make coyote calls and will say this: an open reed will require more skill but will do more for you once you learn to use it to it's potential. Look for a call with a nice "crisp" sound. Calls that sound "flat" don't work as well. No magic bullets here. If you still have no luck, then make sure at least one nut snags on the barbwire fence when you cross it. The shrill cry you emit is sure to call in something! :lol:


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> As to some calls not being user friendly. If you cant make a passable distress sound an any open or closed reed on the market, than I dont know that you should be driving a vehicle on public roads.


Go grab a Primos KiYI and you will know what I'm talikin about. :wink: It has bands to move, mouth piece to remove, and the right blow pressure to get the correct tune(s)........NOT user friendly for a newbie! Trust me!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think BBJ is right. I started off using a call in very rich coyote country, I mean tracks ALL OVER the stinking place, howling every night, you get it. Anyways, I had called there a bunch of times with no luck, it was all my set up. I was walking into my sets through open fields, they were seeing me walk in and sit down, anyways I went up to ND with the exact same call and headed out. This time though, I walked through standing corn and stopped a row in before the field ended, and planted my *** down, I called, same call, same sound, and had one run in in about 1 minute, bottom line is I don't think that dog had a clue I was there. All these guys on here know how happy I was to finally get one, they saw my stupid grin in the picture I posted. Bottom line is I am starting to think that the sound is maybe only 10% of your success rate. Wind, approach, visibility, and the fact that there has to be dogs there within hearing range are the biggest factors to me. That said, these guys have all suggested great calls, so go grab one, and just start hunting man, you'll get one! Just keep at it, don't give up, it is very frustrating, but a lot of fun. We will be looking forward to seeing your picture on here with a dead dog laying next to your gun!


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

kingcanada said:


> I make coyote calls and will say this: an open reed will require more skill but will do more for you once you learn to use it to it's potential. Look for a call with a nice "crisp" sound. Calls that sound "flat" don't work as well. No magic bullets here. If you still have no luck, then make sure at least one nut snags on the barbwire fence when you cross it. The shrill cry you emit is sure to call in something! :lol:


Only a true coyote hunter can appreciate that comment, haha.


----------

